# Revell 1/72 Sopwith Camel parts



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Folks 
I picked up the 1965 version of Revell's 1/72 Sopwith Camel, kit H-291:150, paying only $2. The kit was partially assembled and then taken apart. It requires a lot of TLC to put it back together again.
However, I need some parts, specifically, the two machine gun halves, parts 21 and 22. There are two machine guns, so that's a total of four parts.
I'd appreciate anyone having a few spares lying around to let me know and we can make some arrangements.

Thanks!








Jeff


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice! Can you build it without the guns for now. Let's say they were off for cleaning/maintenance by the grounds crew....


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I thought these Revell kits were an oddball scale around 1/28 if I remember right. The Spad and Fokker triplane were the other 2 in the series.
Sorry don't have the machine guns.


----------



## canalnoises (Apr 14, 2020)

Are there detailed enough pictures that they could be recreated digitally and 3D printed?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

If all else fails:









GasPatch Models 1/72 VICKERS FRENCH MACHINE GUN WITH EXTENDED LOADING HANDLE (2) | eBay


Item:Vickers Machine Gun with French Extended Loading Handle. This set includes the parts as shown in the photo. This is a kit that will need to be assembled. This set includes TWO Vickers Guns. This kit includes parts molded in gray resin.



www.ebay.com


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Nice! Can you build it without the guns for now. Let's say they were off for cleaning/maintenance by the grounds crew....


Yeah, that's the ticket!!


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

canalnoises said:


> Are there detailed enough pictures that they could be recreated digitally and 3D printed?


Great idea, but I don't have any digital files. And, to be honest, it's not that important. Actually, I might be able to make them from sprue. I have the ends with the gunsights, etc., so I might be able to make a reasonable facsimile.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

NTRPRZ said:


> Great idea, but I don't have any digital files. And, to be honest, it's not that important. Actually, I might be able to make them from sprue. I have the ends with the gunsights, etc., so I might be able to make a reasonable facsimile.


That's what I'd do.


----------

